# Jenman advises "Do not buy property from spruikers"



## numbercruncher (23 September 2007)

> THE COMING RIP-OFF BOOM
> S.E. Queensland scams set to soar.
> by Neil Jenman
> 
> ...




http://www.jenman.com.au/news_item.php?id=389


Gotta love SE Qld realestate "booms"


----------



## Kathmandu (23 September 2007)

*Re: House prices to stagnate for 'years'*



numbercruncher said:


> http://www.jenman.com.au/news_item.php?id=389
> 
> 
> Gotta love SE Qld realestate "booms"




So does that mean get in quick before it even gets more sharky NC?




Dave


----------



## WaySolid (23 September 2007)

Gotta love those SEQ property "booms"

Well I think so! And my bank balance agrees 

Note the CAR figures in that article are hardly boom like, in fact over the 3 years the CAR is lower than long term averages.

The strength in Brisbane has been great this year, in my suburb I estimate and have some valuer feedback that says 10% in the first 6 months, and it's kept going since then.


----------



## kam75 (27 December 2008)

We need more people like Neil Jenman to protect Australians from the scum of the wealth creation industry.  To clean up the stockmarket education sector.  There's a lot of cons popping up.


----------



## tech/a (27 December 2008)

kam75 said:


> We need more people like Neil Jenman to protect Australians from the scum of the wealth creation industry.  To clean up the stockmarket education sector.  There's a lot of cons popping up.




All you need is common sense.
Which isn't that common!

The people that *"Need"* a Jenman
Shouldnt be involved in Property or The Sharemarket.


----------



## Lancelot (27 December 2008)

kam75 said:


> We need more people like Neil Jenman to protect Australians from the scum of the wealth creation industry.





Jenman is a real estate agent himself, he is the same scum he is trying to protect people from.

I tried to use him (his firm) once, they were worse than who I ended up using





> To clean up the *stockmarket education sector*.  There's a lot of cons popping up.




Now theres an industry thats full of sharks


----------



## Lancelot (27 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> All you need is common sense.
> Which isn't that common!
> 
> The people that *"Need"* a Jenman
> Shouldnt be involved in Property or The Sharemarket.




snap


----------



## numbercruncher (27 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> All you need is common sense.
> Which isn't that common!
> 
> The people that *"Need"* a Jenman
> Shouldnt be involved in Property or The Sharemarket.





And then prices wouldnt be a fraction of what they are now - RE spruikers rely on greater fools, thats how ponzi schemes work.


----------



## Glen48 (27 December 2008)

Love to see an interview with those loud mouths like Anita Bell who wrote books on how to own 10 properties in 10 days etc and see where they are now.
The 21 yr old who opened her own office on the Sunshine coast last year and making a gazzillion a day, of course she was blonde good looking and young.


----------



## kam75 (27 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> All you need is common sense.




Try telling that to a newbie whos just been shown how to replace his income by the end of the month writing covered calls.


----------



## tech/a (27 December 2008)

Can you give me the link!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> All you need is common sense.
> Which isn't that common!
> 
> The people that *"Need"* a Jenman
> Shouldnt be involved in Property or The Sharemarket.




While not as knowledgeable as many on this forum about property I believe that the origin of the word JEN in Old English is a DONKEY.

So I would be careful about following a person called JEN MAN.

Genes will out.

gg


----------



## chops_a_must (27 December 2008)

What do the women say about that GG?


----------



## numbercruncher (27 December 2008)

He has some worthwhile warnings on his website - people probably wont embrace them until hindsight becomes a wonderful thing - Kinda like the suckers in storm financial etc etc etc....




> For many years, the Real Estate Institute of Victoria (REIV) has misled and deceived real estate consumers.
> 
> Whether it be trying to justify (or deny) dodgy practices such as false price quoting or whether it's brushing-aside common claims of widespread dishonesty, as far as real estate bodies go, they don't come much dodgier than Victoria's Real Estate Institute.
> 
> The institute is headed-up by Enzo Raimondo (who once told the Victorian public that he did not know what was meant by dummy bidding). It's Raimondo's job to spread the myth that agents who belong to the institute are all honest and committed to a rigid code of ethics. [It's hard not to laugh when writing such a statement].




http://www.jenman.com.au/news_item.php?id=413


----------



## Lancelot (27 December 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> spruikers rely on greater fools, thats how ponzi schemes work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Plenty of greater fools NC


----------



## Lancelot (27 December 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> He has some worthwhile warnings on his website - people probably wont embrace them until hindsight becomes a wonderful thing - Kinda like the suckers in storm financial etc etc etc....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Of course jenman is the only honest real estate agent

Him and his website say's so

Having dealt with his lot, and others, I find no difference, except one likes being in front of camera more and having websites telling all who listen how wonderful he is

Spruiker


----------



## tech/a (28 December 2008)

Ive found that.

While you cant control every aspect of risk,if you can control the risk analysis of an investment,ie its not up to any other party to mitigate or evaluate risk other than you.
The more control others have in an investment the more the risk (generally).

This normally sorts out the wood from the chaff!


----------



## grace (28 December 2008)

WaySolid said:


> Gotta love those SEQ property "booms"
> 
> 
> The strength in Brisbane has been great this year, in my suburb I estimate and have some valuer feedback that says 10% in the first 6 months, and it's kept going since then.




Well, you may be lucky......most are not so lucky as you.

I have plenty of evidence which shows the peak was very early in 2008.  Close relative just sold down 20% (offer 6 months ago, offer and contract 4 weeks ago).  ouch.

I've been watching the Brissy market closely. 

Remember, your property is only worth what a buyer will pay, not some valuation! (and there are plenty of valuers getting it wrong these days!)


----------



## awg (28 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> Ive found that.
> 
> While you cant control every aspect of risk,if you can control the risk analysis of an investment,ie its not up to any other party to mitigate or evaluate risk other than you.
> The more control others have in an investment the more the risk (generally).
> ...




I absolutely agree.

So long as you have sufficient resources and know how, the involvement of additional parties has always diminuished MY profit

So far as RE agents, salesmen etc, as a buyer you got to remember they work for the OTHER party, they try like crazy to give you the impression that they are looking after your interests, but you are at the bottom of the pile 1) themselves..maximise commission, 

2) client..make sale at highest price. 

3) to the buyer nothing at all apart from the legal minimum, unless they want to sell some more things to you in the future.

I dont know a way to circumvent the learning process though, all the successful businessman I know can tell me of the bad deals they have had, if I question them thoughtfully


----------



## numbercruncher (28 December 2008)

WaySolid said:


> Gotta love those SEQ property "booms"
> 
> Well I think so! And my bank balance agrees
> 
> ...





Which suburb are you talking Waysolid ???

My bro just put a place under contract for 350 on the GC that was originally asking 420 ..... plenty more fat to come off as well imho .....


----------



## chops_a_must (28 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> This normally sorts out the wood from the chaff!




It's wheat. :


----------



## gfresh (28 December 2008)

From what I can gather from friends and acquaintances most property investors are "mum & dad" investors, who will believe what they're told, and act with very little expertise or research. The property industry is a powerful one here in Australia. 

Anybody putting forward an opinion that at least is in opposition to, or in contrast to the mainstream views put forward that property is the path to "instant wealth" is worthwhile  

Jenman may have an agenda also, but from what I have read of his, he does make some sensible points that should always be considered. If it makes a couple of people think differently and at least go into things with a level head, why not.


----------



## theasxgorilla (28 December 2008)

numbercruncher said:


> My bro just put a place under contract for 350 on the GC that was originally asking 420 ..... plenty more fat to come off as well imho .....




You mean the Gold Coast though, right?  Not Brisbane, or?


----------

